# knowing your reels in and out. OCD?



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

So I was taking all my reels apart for a good cleaning. I like to do this every 3 or 4 months with all my reels since they get lots and lots of use. I take them apart, piece by piece, every little part laid out in front of me. Wipe it all down and clean off all the grease, clean it all till its shiny and new looking. Then relube it on piece at a time as I put it back together making sure every little piece has just the right amount in the right places. Something about seeing each piece fit where it should and watching it go from a bunch of machines pieces of metal in front of me into a working piece of equipment just satisfies me in a strange way. Sort of like breaking a rifle down to clean it all up and reassembling it.

But it got me wondering, why doesn't everyone learn every in and out of their reels this way? Or hunters with their firearms? Maybe it just comes easier to me than some, but taking a look at the schematics of a new reel a few times while taking it down to every separate piece the reassembling it sort of wires into my memory how to break it all down without looking at a chart again and I get a strange satisfaction out of that. Not to mention it's helpful to be able to strip down a reel and give it an overhaul when needed, and any repairs come much easier and cheaper when you can confidently sit down at a work table and take care of it in a jif. 

Anyone else get this kind of satisfaction out of OCD reel maintenance? Or even treating firearms this way? Im sure some military guys and a few hunters can relate to this with their rifles. How many of you are like this with your reels? Is it just a strange few in tune with their equipment or are there alot of you who enjoy knowing your reels in and out to every little piece?

Ive always been that type that wants to know every in and out of any equipment or tools I utilize whether it be for fishing, shooting, the vehicle i am driving, or whatever. Maybe it's just some sort of need to try to always have the know how to get things done. Any input here?
:whistling:


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

I've tried it a few times with a couple of 6/0's. Those reels were never right since then. :whistling:Although i do like to tear down the lever drags once a year or so, depending on the use they get ( which is none so far this year) I enjoy it. I used to get alot more enjoyment out of doing things myself, but i lately i don't get the opportunity to fish much, so when i do, my gear has got to work.


----------



## Snookn42 (Aug 31, 2009)

I do this quite a bit. I started with my penn slammers cause they are easy. Did my Calcuttas and then my stradics and sustains. It is really quite fun! I clean it all off with wd40, then relube and put back together. Great fun on a tuesday night!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I do it once a year on my fishing gear unless something odd happens like the reel takes a dip in the ocean or dropped in the sand. 

Firearms, however, get a total breakdown after use. For me that is part maintenance and part safety.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

ENTP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(or possibly INTP)

Joraca


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

Joraca said:


> ENTP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> (or possibly INTP)
> 
> Joraca


that was actually really interesting to read, but its still a curiosity to me why everyone isnt a little bit like that, i have just always automatically had my brain work that way i guess. now that i think about it i kind of do this complete in and out understanding of every little thing around me whether i want to or not it just kind of works that way lol


well, at least its win win for me, my reels are always in tip top shape and i dont dread having to do the work, i somehow enjoy it.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

It took me until about age 40 to figure out that not everybody processed information and was motivated by the same things as me.

At about age 50, I decided to try to find out why this was so, and I liked the Jung, Myers-Briggs and Keirsey explanations best.

This link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirsey_Temperament_Sorter

describes what people of each of the 4 temperaments primarily seek or are concerned about when they are not stressed. These things differ a lot between the different types, and I think are likely determined at birth or early in life.

People won't generally gratuitously devote their time and effort into things that don't have a bearing on what they seek or are concerned about.


Joraca


----------

